# Nature's Logic food



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello,

I was wondering what your thoughts are on this food. I have been a bit interested in it. I remember seeing someone on here that feeds it (Unosmom maybe?) 

Nature's Logic


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

3feathers said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering what your thoughts are on this food. I have been a bit interested in it. I remember seeing someone on here that feeds it (Unosmom maybe?)
> 
> Nature's Logic


i think it is an awesome kibble. it is the only food with any type of grain that my gsd could ever handle (since it only uses millet).

i believe it has better meat content than any grain inclusive kibble out there. i also like that they dont use any synthetic vitamins, almost all of which are sourced from china and used by many manufacturers.

additionally, i can feed less of Natures Logic than any of the high protein grainless kibbles, including orijen. the only thing i would avoid is feeding it to larger breed pups (Ca levels are pretty high)


my only complaint is that there are very few retailers. otherwise, it would be part of my regular rotation.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I really wanted to like this food but my dog had a horrible allergic reaction to it so I ended up donating almost a full bag to the rescue. Turns out he's allergic to yeast.


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Derek! Which one did you feed? I'm thinking the Venison formula looks pretty good. But the Beef formula somewhat has me scratching my head due to the phosphous level, which is very high at 2.95%...higher than the calcium level 
Unosmom, that is too bad about the brewers yeast reaction. I wonder about that too, because some dogs are misdiagnosed for allergies, when in fact the problem is yeast candida, which brewers yeast, corn, wheat, white rice, potatoes, and sweet potatoes all make the issue worse.
I may add this into my rotation to see how they all do.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

3feathers said:


> Thanks Derek! Which one did you feed? I'm thinking the Venison formula looks pretty good. But the Beef formula somewhat has me scratching my head due to the phosphous level, which is very high at 2.95%...higher than the calcium level
> Unosmom, that is too bad about the brewers yeast reaction. I wonder about that too, because some dogs are misdiagnosed for allergies, when in fact the problem is yeast candida, which brewers yeast, corn, wheat, white rice, potatoes, and sweet potatoes all make the issue worse.
> I may add this into my rotation to see how they all do.


i have used the chicken and the lamb. i never used the beef formula because i never got an answer about why the poshphorus level is higher than the Ca level in the beef formula (at least not one that made sense to me). i generally dont care for using beef anyway.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I'm the one you are referring to who feeds Nature's Logic. I've got a picky pooch and she loves the stuff. We've tried all the flavors (chicken gave her really bad runny poop, the rest have been fine) and she does really well on them. As someone else mentioned, I also like that they don't use synthetic vitamins. 

My lab's coat is super shiny and she gets comments on it almost every day. She's been a very healthy, happy girl since I started feeding it. I've tried a few others and she doesn't seem to like anything else and will barely pick at all the other foods I've given her. 

Guess we won't have much of a food rotation, just different flavors. And I too wish it was more readily available. I'm lucky I work in a store that sells it but other than that I've never seen it anywhere and never even hear it talked about in dog food discussions. Maybe it's the great secret of the dog food world? :wink:


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> i generally dont care for using beef anyway.


I'm just curious why you don't like using beef. Is it an issue with your dogs in particular or is there more reason?


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

ubershann said:


> I'm just curious why you don't like using beef. Is it an issue with your dogs in particular or is there more reason?


nothing wrong with it, its just an issue for my dog.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> nothing wrong with it, its just an issue for my dog.


Ahh ok. My dog loves beef so I was hoping there wasn't anything wrong with it


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

I had to go for my dog food run, and picked up a small bag of the chicken formula. I'm hoping there will be no scratching when I start mixing it in with his EVO!!! Keeping my fingers crossed!! :wink:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, this food looks great. They do sell it at my local pet store I go to. If I were to ever try any other food, I'd definitely try this one out. He's doing okay with Acana Grasslands right now, and we're also finishing off our bag of Go! Endurance.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

3feathers said:


> I had to go for my dog food run, and picked up a small bag of the chicken formula. I'm hoping there will be no scratching when I start mixing it in with his EVO!!! Keeping my fingers crossed!! :wink:


Let us know how it goes! It's the only food Tiki's ever really liked. In fact, from the feedback I've gotten from customers most dogs seem to love it. We give out a lot of samples and this one has often come back as the winner.


----------

